# Dale Earnhardt Memorial Worship Room



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 30, 2011)

I have been a DE fan for 25 years or so. And as a long distance truck driver I had the opportunity to collect a lot of Dale Earnhardt stuff. Some of it's worth money some of it's not. I have his North Carolina driver's license as an example. I have a lot of t-shirts that have never been worn.I don't wear t-shirts. But I probably have 20 of them. I might sell one if somebody made an offer. /This is what's called a mechanical bank. It's made out of cast iron, is very heavy and worth about $500. You put a quarter in the holder on the car and push the button and the car goes down the 6 inch track and across the finish line and the flag holder drops the checkered flag and the quarter is dropped into the bank. It's a fun thing...







This is a book case full of cups, and pictures, and my favorite 2 lunch boxes...






These are calendars from every year since 1985. I always have a Dale Earnhardt calendar in my kitchen...I have one now...






This book case is in the living room, on the right is a Dale Earnhardt wrist watch still in the box unopened and on the left is a Rubik's (spelling?) cube and those pictures were drawn by my father...the one on the right is my mother...






Here is my computer desk and you can see pictures of Dale Earnhardt and Jeff Gordon on top. The books are my Little House on the Prairie collection...






Here's a couple of flags and a chair someone made out of yarn with a Dale Earnhardt waste basket next to a couple of habitats... one has Ginger in it, she's a blind Eastern box turtle and the other is a blind Ornate box turtle named Bright 
Eyes...









Like I said...some of it's worth money and some is not. Some is just stuff...





Here's just some more stuff...




Here's a couple of clocks...




This is a soft sided cooler, I took it to the race in Fontana and it was a hot day but I still had ice and cold soda after the race was over. This is a really good cooler...


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Mar 31, 2011)

Boy, you weren't kidding about a worship room Now on to part 2....


----------



## John (Mar 31, 2011)

so I'm curious if you realize that the confederate flag you posted is a symbol of racism in some parts of the country,and is offensive too some people?


----------



## harris (Mar 31, 2011)

OUTFREAKINGSTANDING!!! Those older calendars have to be worth something as well. Thanks for letting us see a part of your life. Now, where's the picture of you sporting one of the t-shirts??


----------



## Angi (Mar 31, 2011)

That is pretty cool. My dad was a huge NASCAR fan. Actually he would rather be racing himself. I grew -up hanging out at the small San Diego tracks and TJ too. Seeing your pictures makes me wish he was here. He would have got a kick out of seeing your pictures.


----------



## Isa (Mar 31, 2011)

Wooww Maggie, you have an amazing collection!! I will have to show it to my hubby when he gets home, I am he is going to love it!!. Thank you so much for sharing with us  Now I am going to part 2


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 31, 2011)

squamata said:


> so I'm curious if you realize that the confederate flag you posted is a symbol of racism in some parts of the country,and is offensive too some people?



I don't know if you're being funny or not, but the flag is in her own home and part of her DE collection, and with the Earnhardt number in the center of it, its not really a confederate flag anymore.

Sorry to contradict you Maggie, but if only our mother WAS that pretty. That's a picture of an old time movie star, Dolores del Rio.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 31, 2011)

emysemys said:


> squamata said:
> 
> 
> > so I'm curious if you realize that the confederate flag you posted is a symbol of racism in some parts of the country,and is offensive too some people?
> ...





I was mistaken, the picture our Dad drew of our Mom was on the left...


----------



## Tom (Mar 31, 2011)

That's quite a collection Maggie. 25 years is a long time. Thanks for sharing with us. If I ever work with Junior again, I'll try to set something up for you.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 31, 2011)

Great collection.


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 31, 2011)

So when did you first become interested in Dale Earnhardt, and start your collection? What were some of the first things you acquired?
I love collections...I find them very interesting


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 31, 2011)

Tom said:


> That's quite a collection Maggie. 25 years is a long time. Thanks for sharing with us. If I ever work with Junior again, I'll try to set something up for you.



Don't waste your time. I don't like Junior. He's not a decent race car driver and the only reason he's popular is because his name is Earnhardt. As soon as the racing public realizes he can't race like his father they'll drop him, same with his sponsors. He hasn't won a race in 3 years or so and he's just using his father's name and reputation to get by. 



ChiKat said:


> So when did you first become interested in Dale Earnhardt, and start your collection? What were some of the first things you acquired?
> I love collections...I find them very interesting



I started following Dale Earnhardt in about 1985 but I didn't become a crazed fan until 1990. My first items were coffee cups and glasses. T-shirts came next and when I paid $30 for a silver dollar with his face and name infused on it I knew I was a goner...


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 31, 2011)

Love it Maggie!! Wait til nascarmw (Lisa) sees this, she has a collection of Waltrip stuff.


----------



## Angi (Mar 31, 2011)

Both the ladies in the pictures are very pretty. I did enjoy seeing your collection. Thanks for sharing.


----------

